# No Start Screen



## Kimokeo (Oct 22, 2014)

I installed Windows Tec, Preview over Win 8.1 Update 1. On a dell Inspiron 1525 with Stardoc start 8 installed (I forgot t uninstall start 8 first.) anyway I cannot get to the Star Screen and none of the corners are active. Otherwise Win 10 is working great.
I went to the taskbar and start menu properties and star screen prop. is grayed out. What do I need to do to correct it? 
Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I installed Windows Tec, Preview over Win 8.1 Update 1. On a dell Inspiron 1525


The *Dell Inspiron 1525* laptop was released in January 2008 and was designed for Windows XP and Windows Vista, so how did Windows 8.1 get installed in it?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kimokeo (Oct 22, 2014)

I went from Vista to Win 7 to Win 8. Why? Because I like to play with the new stuff. I own every copy and I use the old laptop to play with. That being said, can you help..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I only use Windows XP and Windows 7 and have never used Windows 8.1, so I'm not familiar at all with how it works.

I just installed Windows 10 Technical Preview in virtual mode a few days and just started learning how to use it.

Someone else who's familiar with Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 will need to help you.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

first things first, can you get to the taskbar properties window? (see attached image)


----------

